# First black tan litters expected~



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Did my usual morning check on the mice, and noticed that both my black tan does have ballooned up overnight. Nice and plump~ They'll have been in with the buck for 2 weeks tomorrow, so I'm glad t know my boy does his job properly! I shall be aiming to separate them into their own tanks in the next few days, once I figure out who to move where. Got to decide where their other cage mate, dove tan doe, is going to live whilst they're nursing.

Fingers crossed my longhaired does go the same way. Getting rather frustrated with those.

Here are some pictures of my lovely girls, looking nice and round. Took them outside, since the lighting inside was awful. Stuff on the floor is mostly from the cherry tree and the unfortunately-dying plant next to it. Excuse the patchy grass!


















Cecily liked the garden~









Her tail looks so nice a long there <3


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Added some pictures of them and their plumpness~


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Both girls weighing in at around 40-42g yesterday evening, though I swear they've grown again since I weighed them.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Brilliant news :gwavebw


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Excited for you, they should be some lovely babies!!


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Hopefully!

A couple of pictures from today. They both weight 49 and 50 grams respectively. Very eager for bubs~
As usual, forgive awful background.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Eee, I am excited for you!! And jealous actually. I have been working to start a Tan line but so far my luck is running thin. Looks like you are off to a great start with these two, can't wait to see what you get from these litters!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Your going to have babies soon! They are very pretty too.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

I was very fortunate to be given a lovely trio for my foundation stock, so hopes are high for these.  I love tans <3

Hopefully soon! The girls are quite restless this evening; lots of pacing going on, some attempts at nest building, and lots of lying down and looking big, so yes, hoping within the next few days but not really sure when. Could be anywhere from tonight to next week, aha.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

That's great!!  I do too, they're a favorite of mine. Good luck with them!


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

First doe started giving birth this morning - when I did my check (that is to say, she's built her nest with one semi-open side, so I could just see in) I saw her with 3/4 bubs. Hopefully everything goes okay with these~

Edit: She has 3 live babies, 1 was dead and she cleaned that up a while ago.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Too bad about the dead one, but at least you got a small litter! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

I did, I'm quite pleased about that.  I think her sister is likely to have more, since she's about twice the size. I'm being paranoid, really, since I've been out for the past 4 hours or so, and I want to make sure she hasn't had 'em and munched on them or anything. >.>


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

I have officially fallen out with my parrotlet. She's apparently learnt today how to replicate the noise of squealing mouse bub, so every now and again I hear a torrent (seriously, a torrent) of squeals and dash to check if mums are behaving. >(

In other news, the 3 with the first doe are looking good and plump. The second black tan doe has yet to pop, but by her behavior, I wouldn't think I'll have too long to wait. 
Dove tan girl popped out 8; completely forgot to mention her. Using her to determine whether or not the boy carries dilutes, and will have to see how babies turn out from this, since the doe actually isn't badly typed (could do with a better tail set). Quick look just then told me that: a) I really can't tell yet what sexes they are, and b) picking up the bubs makes me nervous, because they're so small and I don't want to drop them or squash them or something. 
She's being an excellent mum, though.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

That bird story is rich. :lol:

Good luck with all those babies!


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Whoo, photos!

First up, Cecily's litter.


















The one in the middle is a shade lighter than the other two, but I suspect it's simply not darkened up as fast as the others.

Quickly, if anyone can give me their quick opinions on sexing? Apologies for the not great photos; my camera dislikes my room.
Pup 1 - buck?
Pup 1 again

This one was tricky to photograph, actually. Has a pretty small bump.
Pup 2 - buck?
Pup 2 again

Pup 3 - maybe doe?
Pup 3 again

My first attempt at trying to sex, so could be wrong.

And Lucy's litter. Dove tan doe to black tan buck. Again, these are much paler than Cecily's, and about 4-5 hours younger, but I suspect probably black tans. All black eyed, anyhow.
Will be going through this bunch tomorrow and sexing (though initially I think I have 2 does, 6 bucks), and removing either 2-3 of the confirmed bucks. Not sure which is a better number to leave her with, or to remove more and try giving her Cecily's, since I think they still look skinny.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

A few updates on each litter.

Firstly, Cecily's liter just weren't gaining weight, so I fostered them to the other 2 tan does. Unfortunately the one I believe was a doe died.

Lucy's litter are about 4 days old now, and I've culled them back to (I think) 6. She now has what I suspect are possibly 2 does, a buck from Cecily, and 3 bucks of her own. Leaves me plenty to select from. Very much hoping there are indeed 2 does.

Hester had her litter yesterday morning, I think. She had 10 that I saw but 2 were stillborn, and I fostered a buck over to her. Today I culled back down to 5, removing 4 of the smaller obviously-bucks. Don't see any does, but hoping I'm just not seeing any, and that there are some.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Aww, best of luck with these, they look so cute and can't -wait- to see the markings showing through!


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

More photos! 

Lucy's babies are now 8 days old <3

This is the entire group:









The two I believe to be does:









And the three bucks









And if anyone could give me their opinions on my attempts at sexing for them, I shall link the photos.

Doe? 
Doe? Not best photo, baby was wriggly
Buck?
Buck?
Buck?

Please remember it's my first time trying to sex. XD

OH, and Hester's litter!

These are.. 5 days old today.









And for sexing help: (Seriously no idea on these. They mostly look like does to me, but I'm not sure I'm right x.x)
Buck?
Doe?
Maybe doe?
Doe?
Doe?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Buck, doe, buck, buck, buck, for the first litter. Buck, doe, buck, doe, buck, for the second. Maybe... it's was hard for me to say on a few of them. Anyway, really cute babies!


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, I don't expect to be right on many, aha. XD They all confuse me.

<3 They're fluffing up nicely.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

awww, cute! Send me a buck!


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like I was right on Lucy's litter; the 2 does now show nipples. That leaves 4 bucks, of which I will keep 1 or 2, and re-home the rest.

Hester appears to only have 4 babies; the definite buck is gone. I suspect he died and she tidied up, as he'd been lagging behind these past few days. Leaves me with 4 from her that all look exactly the same.


----------

